# It's official...



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm a Kool-Aid drinker.  
Not really, but I did join a CF gym out here.

http://www.crossfitinvictus.com

Oh, and one of the Oly coaches just happens to be...
Cody Burgener
You may have heard of his father Mike or his brother Casey.  Impressive, to say the least.  
I'm stoked.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 7, 2013)

Huh.  This place is just down the road from my apartment.  Maybe I'll have to check it out when I get back from this fancy east coast book learnin'


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, maybe you'll run into Jenn one day.....







http://instagram.com/jenselter#

numnum...:wall:


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 7, 2013)

There are some great gym owners out there, so I hope *you* found one.

But I swear to Odin's Raven, if you buy knee high socks, $120 Reebok shorts, and start incessantly talking about your "WODKilla" verified headband, I will hunt you down and smash what's left of your balls with a tack hammer. Only you can help stop the thread of doucheyness.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have heard of this gym a few times now, I think they have a pretty good reputation.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 7, 2013)

"At my age, my WOD is getting out of bed!!!"


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2013)

Their coaches have some pretty impressive credentials:

http://www.crossfitinvictus.com/about/coaches/


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 8, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> There are some great gym owners out there, so I hope found one.
> 
> But I swear to Odin's Raven, if you buy knee high socks, $120 Reebok shorts, and start incessantly talking about your "WODKilla" verified headband, I will hunt you down and smash what's left of your balls with a tack hammer. Only you can help stop the thread of doucheyness.


I did my due diligence before choosing this gym.  As you can imagine, there's no shortage of CF gyms here in SoCal.

I won't be wearing any socks and I already have more workout shorts than I care to admit to.  All purchased from the NEX or Nike outlet for less than $20...less than $10 in some cases.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 8, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> http://instagram.com/jenselter#
> 
> numnum...:wall:


Now, THAT is awesome....  plus she's got nice planks.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought maybe you were finally coming out of the closet...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 8, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I thought maybe you were finally coming out of the closet...


Refer to your avatar.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 8, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> There are some great gym owners out there, so I hope found one.
> 
> But I swear to Odin's Raven, if you buy knee high socks, $120 Reebok shorts, and start incessantly talking about your "WODKilla" verified headband, I will hunt you down and smash what's left of your balls with a tack hammer. Only you can help stop the thread of doucheyness.


 
As long as the tack hammer is paleo-approved, I'd be okay with this


----------



## DAVE101 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow look how functional she is! And self obsessed!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 9, 2013)

DUDE- so both the Burgeners coach here? Sage is a beast, so is Cody. I would go there for those two alone. That's fucking awesome. 
And Dave Lipson- he comes off as a tad bit douchey.... HOWEVER, maybe you'll get to see Camille- his fiance.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 9, 2013)

So HAWT.....but...not cool that she can do more muscle ups then me....:blkeye:


I got her on the run though...2...3......5 miles...I'll own her soul.....


----------



## booker (Jun 13, 2013)

That particular Crossfit box is stellar in terms of coaching and the caliber of athletes they train.  The top qualifier from the socal region for the crossfit games is from Invictus.


----------

